# كل اللهجات: بطلاقة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
كيف نقول (يتكلام فلان اللغة الفلانية بطلاقة) في لهجتكم؟
مثلًا يتكلم صمويل العربية بطلاقة
في مصر نقول بيتكلم عربي (لِبلِب) بكسر اللامين وبسكون البائين (وعدم القلقلة) وإعلاء الصوت في أول الكلمة​


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان نقول مثلاً: "بيحكي فرنساوي بلبل"، تشبيهاً بطائر البلبل​


----------



## Crataegus

في سورية أيضاً نقول "متل البُلبُل" تشبيها بطائر البُلبُل الذي من الواضح هو نفسه طائر الِبلِب عند إخواننا المصريين


----------



## إسكندراني

نحن نسميه البُلبُل أيضًا - لا أعلم لماذا نقول لبلب


----------



## Schem

الإشارة إلى البلبل موجودة في السعودية كذلك. في القصيم ونجد، نستخدم كلمة "يرطن" لنشير إلى أي شخص يتحدث اللغة بسرعة مفرطة أو بطلاقة وإحكام (فلان يرطن إنجليزي).

جدير بالذكر أن "الرطن" أو فعل "يرطن" قد يستخدم بصورة سلبية أحيانًا كتعبير عن الحسد أو كمرادف لـ"الثرثرة" بعكس "بلبل" والتي دائمًا تحمل معنى إيجابي.


----------



## WadiH

Schem said:


> الإشارة إلى البلبل موجودة في السعودية كذلك. في القصيم ونجد، نستخدم كلمة "يرطن" لنشير إلى أي شخص يتحدث اللغة بسرعة مفرطة أو بطلاقة وإحكام (فلان يرطن إنجليزي).
> 
> جدير بالذكر أن "الرطن" أو فعل "يرطن" قد يستخدم بصورة سلبية أحيانًا كتعبير عن الحسد أو كمرادف لـ"الثرثرة" بعكس "بلبل" والتي دائمًا تحمل معنى إيجابي.



ليس غريباً أن تفهم كلمة رطن ورطانة بهذا المعنى لكنه في الحقيقة غير صحيح.  الرطانة في الفصحى وفي العامية تعني التحدث بالأعجمية (راجع مادة رطن في لسان العرب).  فإذا قيل إن فلان يرطن فهذا يعني أنه يتحدث بلغة غير العربية، وقد يقال فلان يرطن فرنسي أو يرطن إنقليزي لكن هذا ليس وصفاً لبراعة المتحدث أو تمكنه من اللغة وإنما من .باب التخصيص، ولعل شيوع هذا التخصيص في الوقت الحاضر أدى إلى تحوير المعنى لدى الأجيال الجديدة فيظنون أن المقصود بالرطانة طلاقة اللسان.

 حتى خارج الجزيرة العربية تجد المعنى هذا متداولاً، ففي السودان تسمى لغة القبائل غير العربية بالرطانة.​


----------



## Schem

شكرًا على التوضيح.


----------



## cherine

هناك كلمة أخرى نستخدمها في مصر هي "بَرَبَنْط"، لكني لا أعرف أصلها.


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر يمكن أن نقول "يهدر مْسَرّح" أو "الهدرة نتاعو مسرّحة" ا


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> هناك كلمة أخرى نستخدمها في مصر هي "بَرَبَنْط"، لكني لا أعرف أصلها.


قد تكون من الفرنسية 
parapente
وهو الطيران الشراعي بالمظلات


----------



## Imad Net

Xence said:


> في الجزائر يمكن أن نقول "يهدر مْسَرّح" أو "الهدرة نتاعو مسرّحة" ا


لو كنت أنا المتحدّث لقلت: فلان يحكي انجليزية على الشعرة


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية نقول: محمّد كيطير ف لالمانية (أو) محمّد كيصلي لالمانية (أو) محمّد كيعطي قتلة للالمانية​


----------



## Airbus320

كلمة رطانة عند اهل الحجاز لها معنى مختلف الى حدا ما .. تعني وجود لغة رمزية عند بعض العوائل ولا يجيد فهمها الا ابن العائلة .. ومن الممكن ان تستخدم من قبل الزوجين بقصد حجب الحوار امام اطفالهم .. وفي الحقيقة لا اعلم عن مدى بقاء هذي الرطانات في وقتنا الحالي ام لا .. لكن جدتي الله يرحمها كانت تجيد الرطانة مع اخواتها او اخوانها .. مجرد معلومة عن تراثنا في الحجاز


----------



## WadiH

Airbus320 said:


> كلمة رطانة عند اهل الحجاز لها معنى مختلف الى حدا ما .. تعني وجود لغة رمزية عند بعض العوائل ولا يجيد فهمها الا ابن العائلة .. ومن الممكن ان تستخدم من قبل الزوجين بقصد حجب الحوار امام اطفالهم .. وفي الحقيقة لا اعلم عن مدى بقاء هذي الرطانات في وقتنا الحالي ام لا .. لكن جدتي الله يرحمها كانت تجيد الرطانة مع اخواتها او اخوانها .. مجرد معلومة عن تراثنا في الحجاز



عندك مثال على هالنوع من الرطانة؟

واضح أن هذا المعنى مشتق من المعنى الأصلي للرطانة وهو اللغة الأعجمية.

​


----------

